# My Pedes: Current State of Affairs



## satchellwk (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello.
Last Fall, I began my modest myriapod collection with my beloved Scolopendra subspinipes Osiris. Since then, the collection has grown, with both millipedes and centipedes, and I have made topics here to showcase my specimens. However, in the past 2 months, my collection has radically changed; so much so that I feel it is necessary to start a new topic, to show my current pedes, and to tie up loose ends left in previous topics. 

First things first, As you might be aware, Osiris, my S. subspinipes, escaped for his enclosure about 2 months ago. I have torn my home apart searching for him, but to no avail. The search has essentially been abandoned, for I find it hard to believe that a humidity-loving creature like a tropical pede could survive in a house for more than a few weeks without a direct source of water. However, from this experience, I have learned a great lessen about pede keeping; never assume a centipede doesn't want to escape. While some might resolve to never keep centipedes again after a mishap like this, I have learned from my mistakes, and continue with the hobby, and, last month, I purchased my second centipede, another subspinipes, whom I have dubbed Isis, in memory of Osiris. 
Here's a pic of her (I just assign random genders ot these things; I haven't actually sexed it) :





And her new, (hopefully) escape-proof enclosure:






Not only have I gotten a new subspinipes, but I have also obtained a S. heros castaniceps pling in a trade I conducted with Peter Clausen (of bugsincyberspace.com). I have named him "Helios" and he is currently only about 2 inches, but I am anticipated about his growth as time goes on. Here's a pic of the little guy:





and his enclosure:





Furthermore, I came across a little house centipede (Scutigera) the other day, and his has taken up residence in the multi-species terrarium (which, thanks to Peter for making that trade and taking some of those O. gracillis off of my hands, has a lot more room in it). Here's a pic of him east a peice fo carrot, of all things. Guess they're not completely predacious after all:






Now on to millipedes.
Previously, I spoke of my multi-species terrarium, which held my millipede species as well as many other invertebrates. At least, it did, until this happened:






Because of thins, I had to move my more valued pedes, which included my Narceus, Pachydesmus, Euryurus, and Abacion, to a new enclosre, a medium-sized tupperware container. Then at the same reptile show I purchased Isis at, I bought 3 lovely C. spiningerus Ivory millipedes for Swift inverts. 





At this point, however, that enclosure was getting to be too small, so I moved everything to a 2.5 gallon critter keeper, at which point I discovered some of my Narceus had been laying eggs, which I left in the tupperware. They all resided in the critter keeper, until I arranged to receive 6 new scarlet pedes from Peter as another part of that trade, and realized that I needes a bigger terrarium. At which point I remembered the 5 gallon aquarium that had previously held Osiris. I converted this into a millipede enclosure, giving them approx. 5 inches of coco fiber, rotting oak, oak leaves, and aspen shavings. Also, as I did this, I was able to take a good census of everyone, and determined that I had 6 Narceus americanus, 3 Pachydesmus sp., 3 C. spiningerus, 4 abacion sp., 8 Euryurus leachii, and now 6  Trigoniulus corallinus.
















So, there it is, all my pedes now living happily in their (hopefully) forever homes. 
And now I leave you with this pic I was able to capture during feeding time, which I think might be the cutest pic I have ever gotten of my millies:





Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Great pictures, especially the last one.


----------



## stingray (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice collection you have got!


----------



## SDCPs (Apr 9, 2012)

Most people don't take the time to contribute to the community as you have done. My hat off and a bow to you!


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 9, 2012)

lol you like your pedes, that was good and ...can you post pics of your milli eggs?  I've looked around on the internet for millipede eggs and apparently it's a rare thing to see millipede eggs because I can't find pics.  I don't know what they look like.


----------



## satchellwk (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 

Gala: Sure, I'll see if I can dig one up. They look almost exactly like frass, however, they are a lighter brown color, are a bit rounder, and if you break it open, there's an underdeveloped baby inside. They also appear to be composed under-digested wood, leaves, etc; I would assume this is to provide nourishment for the developing pling.


----------



## Greenjewls (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for putting this up, everything looks great.  I'm glad you are working with Peter Clausen and Kelly Swift, two of my very favorite people and we are really lucky they are doing what they are doing and doing it so well!


----------



## HoboAustin (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow, those C. spiningerus are nice looking, I wouldn't mind having a couple myself


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 11, 2012)

Love the Scutigerids...still waiting for someone to import the big SE Asian monsters.  The gracilis pic is ridiculous.  You really did have a population explosion!  What's the oatmeal like ball that the spinigerus are eating?


----------



## satchellwk (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Greenjewls: Kelly Swift and Peter are both great. when I got the ivories from Swifts, he was selling them $5 each, and I only had $7 on me, and he was nice enough to cut me a 2 for $7 deal, pick out a male and female, AND throw in a freebie on top of that! Peter is also a really nice and knowledgeable guy, and really knows what he's doing, especially with online business. 

HoboAustin: Then why don't you get yourself some? There are lots of great dealers online with them (including the two that I just mentioned) and they make great pets!

Zon: Scutigerids are indeed pretty cool; they're a little weird though around here. I have only found them in one place, and in that place there are tons of them. In the forest behind my grandmother's house, there are a bunch of old, busted up cinder blocks on this little hill, and I only find them in the round holes within the cinder blocks. 
I seriously did have a population explosion; and I wouldn't be surprised if it happened again, I still have about 50 of them, ranging in size from newborn to adult. Also, if you;re referring to that last pic, it's wet dog food.


----------



## HoboAustin (Apr 12, 2012)

satchellwk said:


> Thanks everyone!
> HoboAustin: Then why don't you get yourself some? There are lots of great dealers online with them (including the two that I just mentioned) and they make great pets!


I want to but something about the millipedes and centipedes isn't as cool to me as tarantulas are. Although I may just end up buying one to see how they are.and yes, Kelly is a great dealer


----------



## Tarantel (Apr 15, 2012)

That terrarium packed with a seething mass of.... _things._ What ARE they and how are you keeping so many alive in such a packed space? They look like some sort of cross between a flat millipede and some sort of bizarre fly larvae.


----------



## satchellwk (Apr 16, 2012)

Tarantel said:


> That terrarium packed with a seething mass of.... _things._ What ARE they and how are you keeping so many alive in such a packed space? They look like some sort of cross between a flat millipede and some sort of bizarre fly larvae.


Those are Oxidus gracillis, also known as garden or greenhouse millipedes. They area flat millipede, originating in Asia, which have successfully been introduce to every continent except Antarctica, making them possibly the most widespread invertebrate species in the world. I started out with 8 in there, and then they bred out of control. A vast majority, though, I was able to round up and give to Peter Clausen in exchange for some new pedes and roaches, but I still have a few. The space wasn't as tight as the picture suggests; they had swarmed over a piece of food. They were all in a 10 gallon, which was filled with about 5 inches of substrate, giving them a lot of room to move about.


----------



## Tarantel (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh. Cool. Most flat millipedes die very easily and are very hard to keep and much less breed. I assume these are the exception?


----------



## HairyCelt (Apr 16, 2012)

HoboAustin said:


> I want to but something about the millipedes and centipedes isn't as cool to me as tarantulas are.


My thoughts exactly until I acquired a specimen of S.hardwickei mid-Feb this year and a S.subsinipes (Vietman) mid-March. Now all I need is S.gigantea, S.galapagoensis, S.heros, S.mirabilis..... well, I'm sure you get the picture!

My main concerns about 'pedes were their appalling reputation for speed and agressiveness and relatively potent venom, though I've kept pokies for years.

From my (very limited) experience, yes - they're extremely fast, rather like an amphetamine-ridden pokie, but I've found neither specimen to be aggressive, preferring to dart for cover. (The subsinipes will give my forceps a solid thwack if I get too near it, but no signs of biting attempts - I suppose veniom's too expensive as resource to waste). They also give plenty of warning via body language when they're getting annoyed, raising their hindmost legs signalling time to take a break in whatever maintenance I was carrying out. 

Again from extremely limited experience, treat 'em calm and with respect and they're no problem.

All-in-all I'm delighted I took the opportunity to care for these fantastic creatures.


----------

